# Dressing up for concerts



## FrankE

When attending a classical concert or opera (not like a local ensemble in a village hall) what do you prefer to wear?
Do you dress up, dress down, dress for comfort?
Would you prefer concerts were more dressy to add to the sense of occasion? More relaxed?
If "it depends" is that based on an explicit dress code?


----------



## SixFootScowl

As long as the audience is respectful and avoids disturbing the concert, I am not too concerned with what anyone wears, so long as it is decent (no bikinis please).


----------



## 1846

I'm not going to judge others for what they wear, but as for me, I'm not going to a concert or opera without wearing a jacket and tie. An amateur play production, I might skip the tie, mainly because I almost feel out of place if I'm wearing a tie.

Quick story - not a concert story, but a presidential candidate story. I live in Iowa so we have the Iowa caucuses to deal with every four years and we get inundated with candidates and other shady political types. I was going to an event at which a particular presidential candidate was speaking. So I wore a jacket and tie. Well, not even the candidate's husband was wearing a tie. So there I was, and pretty soon a reporter came over to interview me, and the reason he gave for selecting me from among the crowd was the way I was dressed; he assumed from from my tie that that I was taking the whole process very seriously and he wanted to interview me for my take on this particular candidate. I answered his questions, saying that although I wasn't supporting this candidate, that I wanted to hear her, and yes, I do take this seriously, and felt it was appropriate to wear a tie to an even such as this.

So, yes, for a classical music event or to hear a presidential candidate, as for me, I need the tie.


----------



## SanAntone

I would wear the same clothes I wear everyday: black jeans, black tee shirt, and Frye engineer boots. If the weather is cool/cold - my Levi's jacket.


----------



## Bulldog

I don't care what anyone wears at a concert. I just want folks to be clean and healthy.


----------



## BachIsBest

I found this brief excerpt from James Finn Garner's novella _Politically Correct Pinocchio_ to be highly illuminating regarding dress at artistic events.

'Around the corner, over the tracks, down an alley, through the transit authority carriage depot and up a creaky flight of stairs, they came upon a rough door, on which were stenciled the words, "The Space LLC." Inside, the Fox introduced Pinocchio to Deward X. Cassel-Dworkin, who was the founder and artistic director there. The man was dressed in second-hand androgynous clothing, Birkenstocks, and a dirty watchpersun's cap, so his artistic credentials were obviously beyond reproach.'

In all seriousness, going to my city's orchestra (not an overly prestigious one) you would stand out if you dressed white tie or with casual wear (guys in jeans stand out). Anything in between those options shows up, and no one seems to care too much. Personally, I tend to wear a dress shirt and bowtie, but skip the jacket. If I was to go to a more prestigious orchestra, I would probably put on a jacket.


----------



## Taplow

I will at least wear dress pants, dress shoes, collared shirt and jacket. Add a tie (sometimes a colourful, fun bow) if it's opera.

The Bayerische Staatsoper is my local. Despite the prestige of this organization, you do see all sorts here, though most people tend to dress up. I've seen folks turning up to the opera wearing track suits, and occasionally Japanese women wearing full kimono. The guys turning up in white or black tie always look like pretentiously over-dressed first timers. They're the ones who get stared at - no one really cares about the casual look.

Personally, I think all classical music and opera should be welcoming and open to everyone, regardless of budget or dress sense. I particularly love to see young people and kids at concerts. They're most likely trying something new, and may well become lifelong fans. It shouldn't matter that they don't have a jacket in their wardrobe.


----------



## Forster

Chinos or similar, open necked shirt. Neither jacket nor tie. I might glance round the audience to see if what I'm wearing is out of place, but otherwise I'm not interested in what others wear. It hasn't been so far, so I'm comfortable with semi-smart casual.


----------



## Kreisler jr

I have been to concerts and opera in a not too clean denim shirt when young and travelling but I voted smart casual which would be the "typical", most frequent way, i.e. sometimes it could be more casual, sometimes a bit more formal, i.e. dark suit.

I never worn black tie or white tie in my life and except for the big festivals or premieres at the largest operas I think it has become quite rare. I am not sure about black tie but I am pretty sure I have never seen a man in cravate blanche in the audience when I attended opera. In my impression business suit or smart casual is the attire of the large majority of adult male opera attendants in Germany, with a few more casual and very few more formal (black tie or particularly fancy or meticulous appearance (tie, cufflinks, general grooming). Concerts are often a bit more casual.


----------



## Merl

I don't give a crap what anyone wears at gigs as long as they don't talk, snore, cry, hum loudly, make food noises, set off fireworks, drool, obscure my view with a mobile phone or fart loudly. Personally I always wear either a t-shirt or casual shirt, jeans and boots for rock gigs or classical gigs. I hated it back in the 80s when classical gigs in the UK were attended by snotty people who judged me by my long hair/jeans/t-shirt. These days people are much more welcoming at classical gigs (but you still get some snotty [email protected] at larger gigs, in particular).


----------



## wkasimer

I don’t care what people wear, as long as they don’t talk, snore, or smell.

For me, it depends on the occasion. If I’m at the Met on a Saturday night, I’ll wear my tux, mostly to assure myself that it still fits. BSO concerts on a weeknight or afternoon - casual. Evening concerts - I’ll put on a jacket and change out of jeans, mostly so people don’t look at my better-dressed wife and wonder why she’s married to a slob.


----------



## bharbeke

Be clean, comfortable, and well-behaved, and everyone there should enjoy themselves.

A polo or shirt with slacks or jeans (no holes in any of it) is my preferred form of dress when going to the symphony.


----------



## Taplow

I once turned up to a concert in Tokyo wearing muddy boots, worn jeans, and a bright green parka … but only because I was travelling and that was all I had at the time. I felt rather embarrassed standing out in the foyer among the extremely well-dressed Japanese concert-goers, but they seemed mostly not to care.

I chose not to accompany my friend backstage to meet William Christie in that state, however.*

*I just remembered this little anecdote. It had not occurred to me earlier to dredge it out of the murky chasm of my deeply-supressed subconscious.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anything apart from EU berets. :devil:


----------



## MrMeatScience

When promming, anything goes. If I'm sitting down somewhere, it'll be my black jeans (the only type of trousers I own besides a couple for my very formal attire) and a shirt. If I'm going with someone who I know typically dresses up I'll add a jacket, weather permitting. When I was living in Vienna it was rather more formal (also the only performances I've ever seen a dress code *strictly* enforced).

I'm really not fussed about it and just try not to stand out -- it's the ears that matter, and adding more barriers and making classical music seem more elitist isn't doing any of us any favours.


----------



## Dan Ante

I always wear a Blazer and necktie with smart tweeds there are certain standards that should be observed in the concert hall.


----------



## SanAntone

Dan Ante said:


> I always wear a Blazer and necktie with smart tweeds *there are certain standards that should be observed in the concert hall*.


Why? ......................


----------



## Neo Romanza

Dan Ante said:


> I always wear a Blazer and necktie with smart tweeds there are certain standards that should be observed in the concert hall.


I think this absurd. There's nothing wrong with "smart casual" for a concert setting. I mean a classical concert isn't a "black tie" affair. It's just a concert. I want to be comfortable in a concert hall. But if someone shows up in a t-shirt and jeans, there's nothing wrong with that as long as they're not dirty or smell like a sewer.


----------



## Dan Ante

SanAntone said:


> Why? ......................


If standards slip things quickly deteriorate and quality falls so , no chattering during a performance or the annoying noise of food being taken out of a crispy bag and crunched next to your ear when there is a quiet passage, or someone sitting next to me in old clothes that have been worn all day and stink. If you cannot bother to make the effort to dress for the occasion stay at home and do not spoil it for others. This is of course IMO. :cheers:


----------



## Dan Ante

Neo Romanza said:


> I think this absurd. There's nothing wrong with "smart casual" for a concert setting. I mean a classical concert isn't a "black tie" affair. It's just a concert. I want to be comfortable in a concert hall. But if someone shows up in a t-shirt and jeans, there's nothing wrong with that as long as they're not dirty or smell like a sewer.


A Blazer and tweeds is not 'black tie' and it may be just a concert for you but for some it is a thing that has been looked forward to for ages.


----------



## Kreisler jr

It also depend on what is wearing everyday. 
Some people wear a business suit in their daily life, some people wear very casual clothes, some special work clothes. 
And as others have said, there are good reasons for not wanting to appear in stark contrast to the majority of the audience (except for some people who get a kick from sticking out from the crowd in superficial ways... ) or to the spouse or friends one is attending the event with.


----------



## Dan Ante

Kreisler jr said:


> It also depend on what is wearing everyday.
> Some people wear a business suit in their daily life, some people wear very casual clothes, some special work clothes.
> And as others have said, there are good reasons for not wanting to appear in stark contrast to the majority of the audience (except for some people who get a kick from sticking out from the crowd in superficial ways... ) or to the spouse or friends one is attending the event with.


I have been going to concerts for the past 50+ years and the audience is mostly gray haired and they dress for the occasion, new comers to the concert scene also follow suite, some schools bring students that are interested and they are well dressed and seem to have been instructed how to behave so I suppose it boils down to your upbringing… anyway I am off to bedy byes


----------



## SanAntone

Dan Ante said:


> If standards slip things quickly deteriorate and quality falls so , no chattering during a performance or the annoying noise of food being taken out of a crispy bag and crunched next to your ear when there is a quiet passage, or someone sitting next to me in old clothes that have been worn all day and stink. If you cannot bother to make the effort to dress for the occasion stay at home and do not spoil it for others. This is of course IMO. :cheers:


If what I wear to a concert spoils it for you, your priorities are off. Sorry, but you are worrying about the wrong things.


----------



## Forster

A lot of sensitive noses here. As someone who has been a regular visitor to the cinema (surely attended by a lower class of person  ) I can honestly say that in over 50 years, I can't recall any problems with someone's body odours.


----------



## Enthusiast

So long as the guy in front of me has taken off his top hat I'm OK.


----------



## SuperTonic

I don't care what others wear. I've seen people in shorts and tshirts all the way to tuxedos at the same concert. People should just go and enjoy the music and not worry too much about anything else. If they want to dress up that's great. If not, that's cool too.

Personally, when my wife and I go to concerts, which isn't very often, we try to make a night out of it (usually dinner at a nice restaurant before the concert), and dressing up a bit is part of that (usually a nice button up shirt and dress pants for me and a nice dress for her). But when I was in college I used to show up for concerts that were held on campus in whatever I happened to be wearing that day. Sometimes I stood out in the crowd but it didn't bother me, and I don't remember getting any rude comments about it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Dan Ante said:


> If standards slip things quickly deteriorate and quality falls so , no chattering during a performance or the annoying noise of food being taken out of a crispy bag and crunched next to your ear when there is a quiet passage, or someone sitting next to me in old clothes that have been worn all day and stink. If you cannot bother to make the effort to dress for the occasion stay at home and do not spoil it for others. This is of course IMO. :cheers:


I think you should worry about yourself and not worry about other people. It might save you a lot of headache. If I show up in jeans and a t-shirt, that's my prerogative.


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> I think you should worry about yourself and not worry about other people. It might save you a lot of headache. If I show up in jeans and a t-shirt, that's my prerogative.


This is _the post _of the day NR.

:cheers:


----------



## Dan Ante

Neo Romanza said:


> I think you should worry about yourself and not worry about other people. It might save you a lot of headache. If I show up in jeans and a t-shirt, that's my prerogative.


The concerts that I attend have excellent audience standards and I do not have to worry myself.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Dan Ante said:


> The concerts that I attend have excellent audience standards and I do not have to worry myself.


Who cares. The last time I checked, it was the music that was the most important part of a concert not what your fellow concertgoer is wearing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I think anything is OK as long as it's clean. If a person doesn't don the glad rags to go to an art gallery or museum then I don't see why any more effort should be made when attending a concert.


----------



## Dan Ante

Neo Romanza said:


> Who cares. The last time I checked, it was the music that was the most important part of a concert not what your fellow concertgoer is wearing.


I am surprised you had to check? if you do not understand the points I am putting forward then I am wasting my time so I will leave it at that.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Dan Ante said:


> I am surprised you had to check? if you do not understand the points I am putting forward then I am wasting my time so I will leave it at that.


You don't have any points.


----------



## Musicaterina

I usually wear a beautiful dress when going to a classical concert. And I put my hair up into an artful updo or half-updo. Mostly I wear contact lenses instead of glasses for these events.


----------



## Barbebleu

Musicaterina said:


> I usually wear a beautiful dress when going to a classical concert. And I put my hair up into an artful updo or half-updo. Mostly I wear contact lenses instead of glasses for these events.


I'm assuming you are female, but no matter if you're not!


----------



## Musicaterina

Barbebleu said:


> I'm assuming you are female, but no matter if you're not!


Naturally I am female! You can see that on my nickname!


----------



## eljr

FrankE said:


> When attending a classical concert or opera (not like a local ensemble in a village hall) what do you prefer to wear?
> Do you dress up, dress down, dress for comfort?
> Would you prefer concerts were more dressy to add to the sense of occasion? More relaxed?
> If "it depends" is that based on an explicit dress code?


What is a Lounge suit?


----------



## Forster

eljr said:


> What is a Lounge suit?


You've heard of the interwebz? You can use it to look such things up


----------



## eljr

Forster said:


> You've heard of the interwebz? You can use it to look such things up


What is an interwebz?

I know what a jackass is.


----------



## Forster

eljr said:


> What is an interwebz?
> 
> I know what a jackass is.


But not a joke, apparently.

https://www.moss.co.uk/inside-pocket/post/what-is-a-lounge-suit-anyway


----------



## eljr

Forster said:


> But not a joke, apparently. Have you found out what a lounge suit is yet?


I had looked it up before seeking further clarification from the thread. Seems it's an antiquated term that refers to a man's Sunday best attire.

Also found, "Lounge suit is a loose term for women, but it generally means that a formal dress or outfit is required."

I wear a business suit to a concert hall, there is no option for this in the poll.


----------



## Forster

eljr said:


> I had looked it up before seeking further clarification from the thread. Seems it's an antiquated term that refers to a man's Sunday best attire.
> 
> Also found, "Lounge suit is a loose term for women, but it generally means that a formal dress or outfit is required."
> 
> I wear a business suit to a concert hall, there is no option for this in the poll.


Well, I wore a lounge suit to the office every day.


----------



## eljr

Forster said:


> Well, I wore a lounge suit to the office every day.


I had never heard of a lounge suit. Your replies are not helpful.

Antagonizing others in what would otherwise be a pleasant environment speaks to the personal defects of the poster not to the attire they don.

Just an FYI.


----------



## Forster

eljr said:


> I had never heard of a lounge suit. Your replies are not helpful.
> 
> Antagonizing others in what would otherwise be a pleasant environment speaks to the personal defects of the poster not to the attire they don.
> 
> Just an FYI.


I think we all have personal defects. I'm sorry to have antagonised.


----------



## Musicaterina

When I make music myself (very rarely publicly but more frequently at company parties or family parties), I like dressing like a real "star". My model is then Alisa Weilerstein although she plays a different instrument (as well known the cello) than me (the tenor viol and the recorder - in rare cases both in turns at the same performance). I think Alisa Weilenstein is not only an excellent cellist but also a beautiful woman. And moreover she has got a certain resemblance to me, I think.

In any of such events I wear a long wide dress (for playing the viol this naturally necessary) and my hair artfully styled.


----------



## Malx

When I visited the Met in New York a few years back I wore casual trousers a casual shirt, collared, and a non dress jacket - when sitting for over three hours I want to be comfortable.
Most people were aok and didn't bat an eye - but I did sense a number of people who were there in their pomp were less than impressed.
Whilst this may not be indicative of all these people I did overhear a couple of overdressed matronly ladies asking what the evenings Opera was called - sad.


----------



## Enthusiast

The only time I have been disturbed by my "fellow" listeners was when I was 20 and got a free ticket to the Royal Opera House that was in the stalls, where the posh people sit. They had already found a hundred ways to make me feel I was in the wrong place - although I had dressed smartly enough, it must have been clear to them that I was not of their class - so I wasn't feeling that comfortable. But then the music started and so did the very posh schoolgirls sitting behind me ... they started to open bags of sweets and crisps and whispering to each other. No one else seemed bothered by this. What did I learn? Never sit where the posh people sit.


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> When I visited the Met in New York a few years back I wore casual trousers a casual shirt, collared, and a non dress jacket - when sitting for over three hours I want to be comfortable.
> Most people were aok and didn't bat an eye - but I did sense a number of *people who were there in their pomp* were less than impressed.
> Whilst this may not be indicative of all these people I did overhear a couple of* overdressed matronly ladies *asking what the evenings Opera was called - sad.





Enthusiast said:


> The only time I have been disturbed by my "fellow" listeners was when I was 20 and got a free ticket to the Royal Opera House that was in the stalls, where the posh people sit. They had already found a hundred ways to make me feel I was in the wrong place - although I had dressed smartly enough, *it must have been clear to them that I was not of their class - so I wasn't feeling that comfortable.* But then the music started and so did the very posh schoolgirls sitting behind me ... they started to open bags of sweets and crisps and whispering to each other. No one else seemed bothered by this. What did I learn? Never sit where the posh people sit.


Damned guys.

I have never had any problems like this. Could it be something from within rather than "others" actions?


----------



## Neo Romanza

The next concert I'll attend, I'll probably wear one of my composer shirts with blue jeans and a sports jacket like this one:










As for shoes, I'll be wearing my customary Clarks sports shoes that have slight olive color to them.


----------



## Judith

I do like to dress up because feel as though going to a classical concert is something special!


----------



## Malx

eljr said:


> Damned guys.
> 
> I have never had any problems like this. Could it be something from within rather than "others" actions?


.........................................................................................


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I put on pants.


----------



## BachIsBest

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I put on pants.


You might want to throw a shirt in there as well. I hear they like those to be worn at concerts.


----------



## Forster

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I put on pants.


I put on pants and trousers!


----------



## mrravioli

In my experience people sitting at front rows (more mid-aged and seniors) tend to dress more formally, while younger people buying cheap tickets would just wear whatever they wear during the day. From time to time I see young guys in full suit sitting in back rows and in most cases it's easy to tell they're not constant concert goers and probably feel awkward themselves (the worst is dating couples fully dressed sitting in the middle of tshirts)


----------



## Rogerx

Judith said:


> I do like to dress up because feel as though going to a classical concert is something special!


Exactly, but we must left room for people who thinking otherwise.


----------



## BachIsBest

Enthusiast said:


> The only time I have been disturbed by my "fellow" listeners was when I was 20 and got a free ticket to the Royal Opera House that was in the stalls, where the posh people sit. They had already found a hundred ways to make me feel I was in the wrong place - although I had dressed smartly enough, it must have been clear to them that I was not of their class - so I wasn't feeling that comfortable. But then the music started and so did the very posh schoolgirls sitting behind me ... they started to open bags of sweets and crisps and whispering to each other. No one else seemed bothered by this. What did I learn? Never sit where the posh people sit.


I once attended a more informal outdoor concert and on the program was Dvorak's ninth. Obviously, given the nature of the event, I expected that a few parents would whisper to each other and their children at a couple points and we wouldn't have the total silence customary in concert halls. However, at the end of the slow movement, when the basses are just murmuring, the girl beside me said (in her outside voice) "look mom a squirrel". Obviously kids are kids, but the mum replied (also loudly) "yes sweetie, that is a squirrel" and then remarked on the same fact to her partner (all the while the orchestra is playing quietly the ending of the slow movement). The conclusion of the story is, some people are insensitive, no matter what the class.


----------



## Michael122

Attending any symphonic performance, be it a quartet, trio, or a full orchestra, is something special, as has been indicated in this thread. You are experiencing the greatest music ever written on earth, performed by top tier musicians. The audience's attire should not only reflect that, but pay homage to it. Not only that, but when people dress better, they tend to behave better. Always used to go in a lounge suit, at minimum, until a couple years ago when it was noticed that such attire was in the minority. Now, it's smart casual. Anything less is disrespectful.


----------



## Shea82821

In the few concerts I've attended in my life: just my normal clothes. Where I am, concert's of any sort don't really enforce much of a code. The only basic criteria is that the clothes are clean (duh) and they're not too flashy or outgoing. A simple shirt/sweater/hoodie with a pair of jeans was, and still is the norm. The only other suggestion is that people with longer hair, tie it up into something tidy. So if I ever attended one again - whenever that'll be - I'll keep in with that.


----------



## Forster

> Where I am, concert's of any sort don't really enforce much of a code.


I should hope not. AFAIK, where I am, concerts don't enforce _any _kind of a code.

It's only music, after all.


----------



## Shea82821

Forster said:


> I should hope not. AFAIK, where I am, concerts don't enforce _any _kind of a code.
> 
> It's only music, after all.


Well, far as I know, the only time it is enforced where I am, is for special occasions. And even then: that at most just equals something more tidy and "formal." Better pants, maybe a dress-shirt, at most a tie. But that certainly never applied to the ones I went to, or to those the majority of others did.


----------



## 96 Keys

I was surprised when I visited NY about 15 years ago and attended a NY Phil concert. I wore a suit and tie (my wife had on a similarly nice outfit), but the man next to me had on shorts and a t-shirt! These days I tend to wear nice slacks, a sweater, and a sportscoat unless it's very warm--then a nice dress shirt and slacks.


----------



## Rogerx

Over here there is nothing to dress up problem , all is closes again at 17.00 all closed


----------



## Guest

96 Keys said:


> I was surprised when I visited NY about 15 years ago and attended a NY Phil concert. I wore a suit and tie (my wife had on a similarly nice outfit), but the man next to me had on shorts and a t-shirt! These days I tend to wear nice slacks, a sweater, and a sportscoat unless it's very warm--then a nice dress shirt and slacks.


Though this is the Vienna Philharmonic New Year's Concert what the audience is wearing is standard dress in Vienna for concertizing; Musikverein, Konzerthaus, Theater an der Wien, Wiener Staatsoper. You'd get the death stare if you were dressed down in that city!! I've absolutely seen that happen, many times. In my district you could always tell who was going to the Musikverein et al because of all the suits. And the Vienna Philharmonic members were kitted out in their special livery, most carrying instruments and traveling in by train.


----------



## KevinW

FrankE said:


> When attending a classical concert or opera (not like a local ensemble in a village hall) what do you prefer to wear?
> Do you dress up, dress down, dress for comfort?
> Would you prefer concerts were more dressy to add to the sense of occasion? More relaxed?
> If "it depends" is that based on an explicit dress code?


Back to OP's question, I would definitely love to dress in white tie. I am a student so I can't afford that kind of outfit but I would really like to try it. That is the right dressing for classical music concerts because it is better to show full respect to the conductor and the musicians by wearing what they wear. Also, going to a classical concert, for most people, is almost the most formal and memorable experience you can have. Why not dress nicer that way?

Sometimes people dress the second way (evening wear) to concerts because they don't want to wear exactly the same as the performers. That is understandable to me, and it is another option. Dressing in white tie is really, really cool though. Don't you feel people look more handsome in full evening wear? 

Sir Colin Davis:








Pinchas Zukerman:







(Not exactly white tie, but can't tell the difference in this picture)

Itzhak Perlman and Daniel Barenboim:








Herbert Von Karajan:


----------



## Guest

"Pinky" is more handsome than the law allows!! No need to over-do the dress code; just smart and a bit more formal than you usually wear - to provide a sense of 'occasion' and to complement those musicians who have gone to the trouble!!

I mean, don't go this far!!


----------



## Kreisler jr

I think white tie as standard wear for the orchestra simply comes from the time in the late 19th century when it was standard evening wear for everyone, although I guess in the late 19th century the many members of the military would also have worn dress uniforms. I am divided in these issues; on the one hand it is a bit superficial to put so much stress on dressing up, on the other hand the extreme slackness and indifference at present about such care and distinction about clothing (and the rapidity with which this has changed in the last 40-50 years) seems also a bit deplorable to me. Dressing up for an occasion is also an expression of estimating and valuing such occasion.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

I have zero fashion sense, or interest in what I wear. My wife constantly asks me " Are you really going out like that?"

When I go to a concert I wear jeans and my Beethoven T-shirt, with dark, slip on sports shoes. Those are the closest thing to "dress" shoes that I have


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I'm going to a concert tomorrow for the first time in over 2 years. Should I wear the red or blue tie?


----------



## Dan Ante

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I'm going to a concert tomorrow for the first time in over 2 years. Should I wear the red or blue tie?


*Try the blue and yellow one…*


----------



## Becca

Sorry folks but white tie, black tie, lounge suit, sports coat, etc., etc., are just not it for me.


----------



## John O

Jeans to the Proms. Suit to Royal Opera House or Glyndebourne


----------

